# Xorg doesn't build xorg.conf



## Ralf (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to Freebsd and the forum, but I hope you can help me.

I have a completely new installation of freebsd 8.1. 
dbus and hald are running. 
portmaster /usr/ports/x11/xorg was successful.

If I "su" to root and enter "Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro" (either switched to /root/ or not)I get:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Katecholamin.local.net 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1
-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/ob
j/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 19 October 2010  07:39:39PM

Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 20 22:23:15 2010
[B](EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "xorg.conf"[/B] --snip--
```

If I "touch xorg.conf" and "Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro" afterwards I get a good looking /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
--snip-- (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 20 22:29:53 2010
(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(==) No screen section available. Using defaults. --snip--
```
Besides the last line. It's:

```
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
```
and the confusiong part is the console output, saying:

```
--snip --
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 20 22:23:15 2010
(++)Using config file: "xorg.conf"
[B]failed to set mttr: invalid argument[/B] --snip--
```

No mather what, I don't get a xorg.conf file.
Furthermore "startx" works fine.

Can someone explain what the hell is going on?
Do I need a xorg.conf file if I want to install and use GNOME as a desktop?


Thanks in advance,
Ralf


----------



## adamk (Oct 20, 2010)

You do not need an xorg.conf if everything is otherwise working fine.  If you want one, you can create it with [cmd=]Xorg -configure[/cmd] which will create xorg.conf.new.  You were trying to run Xorg against xorg.conf.new, but you didn't actually create one, according to what you said in your post.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 20, 2010)

Xorg can be run without a xorg.conf file, with a zero-byte xorg.conf file, a partially filled in xorg.conf, or a fully specified xorg.conf.  Any value(s) missing from xorg.conf will be autodetected (if possible).

IOW, if you have hardware from the last 3-5 years, you probably don't even need an xorg.conf at all.

There are a lot of userland tools for configuring X (like xrandr for screen size and multi-monitor support).


----------



## Ralf (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

thank you, adamk and phoenix for the quick responds.
@adamk I tried both "xorg.conf" and "xorg.conf.new". I posted the results from the first one, because it has less char's to type =). But the result was the same.
However I will look how far I can get from here without a xorg.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2010)

In the mean time familiarize yourself with the excellent handbook: 5.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

> "Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro"


As adamk said the proper command should be 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
There is also *nvidia-xconfig* tool on ports that creates the xorg.conf file too.


----------

